# Para-Tap Mod For Ttf Slinghsot (Update Test Vid)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

One member I know for sure (GrayWolf/Todd) that can do this exactly, but I am sure others can adapt certain slingshots in a similar fashion.






Thanks for viewing and hope this helps

LGD

Update, some successful tests with my mod.. I also added a moded fixed tube dankung with paratabs for a single tube set up...






Thanks for viewing again

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great idea!! I have a set of pseudo tapers that I like to shoot, but they are a pain to make. I really like the light draw of single tubes for target and this will work for the Orias. Let me know your results...you can PM me if they are bad







but I think you are on to something good. I can see I'm going to have to get more paracord.

Todd


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That looks like a really nice setup. I'm looking forward to hearing how it shoots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks solid. The only minus I see is losing that inch or so on draw length to the paracord.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments,guys. Well I managed to test it out a bit before work, and I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised on how successful the outcome was. Not only did it shoot accurately, the para-cord seemed to give it a bit more of an "umpf" compared to singles direct to fork (Im sure its more mental than anything else







)



treefork said:


> Looks solid. The only minus I see is losing that inch or so on draw length to the paracord.


I had that in thought as well,, but nothing that a little anchor point compensation can't fix.

Of course I don't have any numbers or scientific tests to say otherwise, but I was hitting the target @ approx 12m like I normally do with my other set ups. When I have time the true test will be @20m since I believe that is the farthest distance needed for most tournements. If all goes well with that I will work on 25m +, even though that isn't important since I have other set-ups for that and I rotate slingshots anyway









I am quite pleased with it so far though.

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just saw footage of a car being blown across a parking lot by the typhoon! Hold on Duck!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I just saw footage of a car being blown across a parking lot by the typhoon! Hold on Duck!


Thanks,Bud! We managed to come out unharmed. A tree did fall just missing my car, but crushed a soda can sitting next to it









LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh man! Glad your ok.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Will be trying this method this weekend. I like that the aim point is consistent with the double tubes.

LGD, thanks for all your work in the realm of trying out new methods and ideas!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! So far so good, I am really liking the accuracy this acheiving.

LVO, thanks I enjoy of thinking "outside the box" and finding new ways of doing/improving things with the hopes that it will spark other's interest in taking it a step farther.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Added a test vid in original post.. also showing a modded dankung fixed double tuber with paratab single tube

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18742-para-tap-mod-for-ttf-slinghsot-update-test-vid/#entry221456


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great test LGD...looks very promising! I have just enough cord left to give it a try when my weekend gets here. I will try to post something if I get it to work.

Thanks for posting.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Great test LGD...looks very promising! I have just enough cord left to give it a try when my weekend gets here. I will try to post something if I get it to work.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Todd


Looking forward to hearing your results! If you need more paracord just shoot me a pm


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting from 20m Duck. I think I would benefit some some glasses like yours also.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Nice shooting from 20m Duck. I think I would benefit some some glasses like yours also.


Thanks.. they are pretty great...WileyX: interchangeable lenses (dark and clear) I left out the lense in my aiming eye because they were getting fogged up and I ran out of antifog... (old pair of glasses)... you can also change from bandstrap to regular "arms" to go on the ear...

I will shoot you a PM if I can hook you up..let me see what I can do

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I finally got a little time to try this mod for the tubeshooter and I have to say it's a winner!! I did connect the paracord a little different, but it works in the same way. Since I didn't have any zip ties,and I wanted something that could easily be repeated, I used #33 rubber bands and tied them the same way I would tie on a pouch. I pulled the cord tight, so there was no play at the spot where the tube connects, and wrapped the paracord as close as I could get to the frame. I used over half of the entire rubber band because I didn't want to use the toothpick method. Once I got the wrap finished and the extra cut off, I pulled the wrapped cord into the hole til the band was just at the other side of the frame. Since I use so much of the rubber band, it was a nice, snug fit and will not come out under the pressure of a full draw. This leaves just enough cord sticking out of the tied end of the frame so I can pull it back and take it apart to change the bands

With my draw, I'm using 5 1/2" from pouch tie to the cord. This gives me a nice light draw weight and really zips 5/16 steel. I think it will be a good combination for my basement range this winter.

I will try to get some pics of how I tied the cord in the morning. I want to shoot some more and see if it moves before taking the time to upload pics.

Thanks LGD for a great idea.

Todd

Here are the pics I promised:

I used 8 to 10 wraps of the rubber band...just enough for it to be snug








pulled back into place








I have shot 60 to 70 shots and there hasn't been any movement of the cord at all.

I'm sure there is a better way, but this way I can have extra sets made up with the paracord already on the bands and all I have to do is unwrap the tie, switch out the entire set and re wrap. It's also easy to be consistant from set to set as the cord is pulled tight before wrapping.

If anyone else has another way of doing this...PLEASE post it here! I would love to have other options.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool Beans, Todd... I am glad you are liking it... can't wait to see the pics... (or a video even







)

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD.... I did get a couple of pics up on my previous post....but I don't know enough about video cameras and editing to put up a video like that. I'll leave that to you and all the others that do a great job in front of the camera.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> LGD.... I did get a couple of pics up on my previous post....but I don't know enough about video cameras and editing to put up a video like that.	I'll leave that to you and all the others that do a great job in front of the camera.


Ooops sorry... that's what I get for reading and replying later







didn't see the edit..... thanks for showing that... looks good...

so do you feel the centering is better then making an attachment loop on the end of a single for that slingshot?

oh as far as videos.. if I can do it anyone can







, but I can see where people prefer not to...so no worries

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I put the pics up this afternoon...after you had posted, so you didn't miss it.









I don't know if the centering is better, but it is definately easier, and easier to repeat tube set after tube set. One disadvantage of the Orias, is getting the tubes 'just right' for an even pull. When done right, it is very accurate, but it takes patience...something I don't always have.







The psuedo tapers do have a speed advantage and I really like the set I have been using lately, but for target shooting or plinking, the single tube is the way to go, especially for 10 meters. I had been shooting several different frames set up with different combinations of single tubes...different size tubes, lengths, and pouches, trying to find that "magic combo". This gives me another frame to work on that with. I had slowed my use of the tubeshooter because of the hand shock of the heavier double tubes. This will have me shooting it again....alot.

I'll get a video or two out there eventually....just need some more practice and patience...one out of 2 ain't bad









Todd


----------

